# Cleaning sticky off hands from spray adhesive



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't remember what thread it was asked, but I have found something that works really well for getting the sticky off your hands after spraying adhesive on templates. All you need is baby oil. Just rub a little on your hands and the sticky just dissolves. I hope this helps the ones that were having problems with this.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol also works but not as kind to your hands.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I have used rubbing alcohol most of the time but there are some times when it doesn't work and that is when I have found that the baby oil does. Also there was someone else that was having a problem finding anything that did work so I thought that they would be able to try this. Thanks!!


----------

